# oh boy! now what



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

So the PC 4112 arrived today, eager to see what was what, I opened the box to find I'm missing some parts!
Now, I have just spent an hour fighting with the very poor web site at PC trying to find parts and have given up.
I'm missing a 1/2" dovetail bit(kind of important, that one!) and a 5/8" guide bushing.
Will any 5/8" bushing work? and will any 1/2" DT bit work? 
The destruction manual, says bit need to be out 9/16" from router sub base, so I'm guessing any bit would work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vapochilled

The links below should help with your questions...

http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/pc7116_info.htm

http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/pc4112.htm
http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/pc4112_p2.htm
http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/pc4112_p3.htm

==================






vapochilled said:


> So the PC 4112 arrived today, eager to see what was what, I opened the box to find I'm missing some parts!
> Now, I have just spent an hour fighting with the very poor web site at PC trying to find parts and have given up.
> I'm missing a 1/2" dovetail bit(kind of important, that one!) and a 5/8" guide bushing.
> Will any 5/8" bushing work? and will any 1/2" DT bit work?
> The destruction manual, says bit need to be out 9/16" from router sub base, so I'm guessing any bit would work?


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

thank you kindly sir, that answered that question.


----------

